# Slitting saw action, drilling holes and cutting metric threads



## Norppu (Jan 4, 2022)

A fellow Finnish machinist wants some features to be machined to the parts he has made.
First there is an aluminium thing that has a small round area to hold it.  A jig is made for that workpiece to mill a notch using a slitting saw.
The second workpiece requires traditional dividing head work where drilling is done horizontally.
Tangential threads are made to the rim of the third and final workpiece.




In this video I am using:
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here

This video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

